# kann Applet nicht kompilieren!



## GastNeu (21. Mrz 2006)

Auf der Seite 

http://www.visualistik.de/java/belegaufgaben/register.html 

habe ich das Java-Applet "das Register-Applet" und die Klasse  
"die Klasse Registermaschine" zum freien Downloaden gefunden 
und dies (zwecks Selbstudium) auch getan.  
Beim Kompilieren tritt bei mir beim Applet den Fehler auf: 
"Symbol can not resolved". Bei der Klasse hat es immer geklappt.  
Was muss ich tun?


----------



## MPW (21. Mrz 2006)

Welche Zeile? Bitte die gesammte Exception posten...


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Mrz 2006)

Es handelt sich hier nicht um eine Exception, sondern um einen Compiler-Fehler.
Das lässt sich aber ganz einfach lösen.

Am einfachsten ist es, in beiden Klassen die package-Anweisung wegzulassen (auskommentieren etc.).
Danach neu kompilieren, HTML-Datei anfertigen, fertig.

Die andere Variante geht folgerndermaßen:
Da, beide Klassen ein Package deklarieren, in dem die Klassen liegen sollen, muss auch ein entsprechendes Verzeichnis "Register" angelegt werden.
Der Einfachheit halber legst du dieses Verzeichnis per Hand an und legst dort beide Klassen ab. Möglich wäre auch das Anlegen des Verzeichnisses mit der Compiler-Option "-d". Ich will dich jedoch nicht verwirren und beschreibe daher die Vorgehensweise per Hand.
Kompiliert wird das Ganze dann also von einer Verzeichnisebene höher aus.
Befehl dazu: _javac Register/RegisterApplet.java_
Der Compiler erstellt dann die Bytecode-Dateien im Verzeichnis Register.
Alternativ dazu kannst du meine Batchdatei benutzen.

```
set path=.;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0\bin
javac Register/RegisterApplet.java
pause
```
Die Batchdatei kopierst du in das Verzeichnis über "Register", Doppelklick drauf, kompilieren, fertig.

So ziemlich das Gleiche trifft auf die HTML-Datei zu, wenn die Packages im Code erhalten bleiben.
Sie muss mindestens so aussehen:

```
<html><head><title>RegisterApplet</title></head>
<body>
<applet code="Register.RegisterApplet.class" width="500" height="400">
</applet>
</body>
</html>
```


----------

